

E.U. Leaders Bolster Internet Access Protections - dschobel
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/11/06/technology/internet/06net.html

======
dschobel
The most important quote:

 _Under the compromise, any decision to sever Internet access, an approach
championed by several E.U. countries seeking to clamp down on digital copying
of music and movies, must be subject to a legal review._

